# I FINALLY have a website!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes! It's true that the Empress finally has a website. Now,I know that there's plenty of mistakes, so let me know about them. Other than that, what really matters is that I finally have something for people to look at.

Here's the link:

http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Take a gander and enjoy! 

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Great work, Empress. I am SUCH a fan!


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Awesome Empress! I have it in my favorites!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow! I have a fan and have been saved in "Favorites?" I'm so lucky! And I mean that totally!!

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

You know me Empress....................I say that you are the new kid on the block of PRO HAUNT enterprises!

Yep, thats you, dormant and ready to "take contracts"

Start putting out your feelers, I am telling you!

Screamhaunt


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, Screamhaunt....you flatter me so![:I]

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------

